# It's 7pm Central time Mon. May 22, 2000 and I'm in the Chatroom. Come Join me!



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Maybe I'll check back at 8pm.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:Sorry I couldn't chat with you tonight on the chatline. As I mentioned, I've been having problems with my internet provider. I plan on changing this week. It seems we have some new members to our fm group. It's nice to have new people join, but not nice to hear that they are also suffering with fm. I've been doing fairly well. Today was the first day in quite some time that I had a bad bout of fm. I've been doing yoga for over a month now and it seems to help. I had a fairly busy weekend, so I'm might be just a little stressed out. I'm going to do some yoga now. Have a good week and hopefully I can get back on line soon. I miss everyone.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sorry you couldn't chat long either weener. We had about five people in there tonite. Not too bad. Maybe we'll see you next week since my computer class is not until June again.


----------

